# Fuzzy lop babies!



## clarzoo (Mar 9, 2007)

My one and only Fuzzy lop doe had her firsthealthy litter last night! She had a litter last month, all DOA. Thisis my first fuzzy lop litter in almost SIX years! It's abouttime,I miss having fuzzy babies around. 

Fiona started pulling fur last night and had her babies a few hourslater. She initially had 4, one I put to sleep because she had a hardtime having it and had bit a leg and ear off. The other three were cold(two in nest box, two on wire), but I easily warmed them up. I keptthem inside for the night on a heating pad cause they were having ahard time regulating their temperature at first. I checked on Fionabefore I went to bed last night and she was cleaning herself up andseemed to be done having babies. But, when I went this morning to takeher 3 babies out to her to nurse, she had 3 more. All in the nest box.One was a peanut, one looked like a larger kit she had a hard timewith, and the third looked healthy but probably got too cold withoutthe warmth of its litter mates. So, she had SEVEN total!! Itty bitty,cobby Fiona had SEVEN! I am so thrilled with the three surviving- toobad I didn't get out there sooner for the other healthy one. But I'lltake three, I'm not complaining!!

She was so relieved to see me bring her three healthy babies out to herthis morning. She promptly jumped in the nest box and nursed them, theyall have full bellies. She seemed so worried- but calmed down once sherealized she had some live babies left. She made a beautiful nest. Fornow, I have them inside- but will probably give them back to her tokeep for good soon. These babies are so petite and cute! Butmaybe I'm just used to big old Checkered Giant babies, lol!

I have no clue what color they are. All but one baby was born solidpink. One of the dead ones looked greyish (not as dark as blue), but itcould have been from bruising, it was the big kit. I am guessing theywill be oranges, torts, fawns, etc... since they are so light frombirth? It will be fun to see what I've got!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooooh adorable!!:bunnyheart

Sorry about the little ones who didn't make it....:rainbow:

Be sure to post pics of them as they grow!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yes more pictures needed.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a lot of fur for a little bundle of wrigglies! I guess that's what you get with longhaired rabbits.

Congrats!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2007)

I love seeing photos of wrigglies...they are just so cute.

Keep us updated!

Peg


----------



## clarzoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Naturestee- Yes!! It's a huge amount of hair!!The whole nest is full of hair and poor Fiona looks like she's beengiven a hair cut with a lawn mower. She made a beautiful nest 


Here are today's pictures. Color is starting to come in. They are allbrokens, two with a heavy blanket pattern and one lightly marked, butdoesn't appear to be a charlie. No clue yet what color they are, it'sbeen so long since I've had fuzzy lop babies that I am out of practice.There are a lot of color possibilites with a blue tort x orange cross.Fiona is nursing like a champ- they all come away with ping-pongbellies. 

You're welcome to take a guess at colors if you want, then we can see who is closest in a few days/weeks!


All three:





Ping-pong belly:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww, what a good momma! She's doing a most excellent job of feeding those little babies, roundest bellies ever!

Give them some kisses for me.

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2007)

What colors are the parents?

I'm guessing :

broken tort, I can't tell - and broken chocolate

or

broken blue tort, I still cant' tell, and tort

Peg


----------



## clarzoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Parents are both brokens. Mom is a blue tort, Dad is an orange.
You and I must be thinking along the same lines 

My guesses so far are:

Blue tort, ?, and tort

The one in the middle is so lightly marked it's hard to tell- but it might be the same as the one on the left. 

I am SO EXCITED about this litter. I've been waiting for so long :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok - then my guess is the middle one is a charlie of some sort...

blue tort...maybe?

Peg


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 12, 2007)

They are so adorable!

give em hugs and kisses! aww


----------



## clarzoo (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's today's group shot of Fiona's litter.

Their colors are much more obvious now. The one on the left and the onein the middle appear to be the same color- the one in the middle isjust lightly marked. It appears he will have enough color to be shown,and won't get DQ'd as a charlie. The darker one looks like it's goingto be a tort. I love their heavy blanket patterns!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww, they are so cute and round. I love seeing tubby little baby bellies.

Keep up with the pictures! I can't wait till they have fur, they'll be so fluffy.

--Dawn


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

Look how much these guys have changed!!


These pictures are from the night before last, the babies are about 3.5weeks old. I've named them all after Fraggles. There is Mokey, Wimbleyand Gobo. They are at the super cute fuzzy butterball stage with theirears going every direction 







Gobo-





Wimbley-





Mokey-










Crazy Ears-


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh my good ness!!

They are super super adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

I want them all but mostly Gobo!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 4, 2007)

EEEE! Fraggle babies!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I just had to get online and see these babies.

They are just so ADORABLE at this age. I bet you have lots of fun with them.

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 4, 2007)

I want! I Want! Can I please have them??? They are way to cute!

In the first picture they look so very angry... But that just makes them even cuter.

--Dawn


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

> Oh my goodness. I just had to get online and see these babies.
> 
> They are just so ADORABLE at this age. I bet you have lots of fun with them.
> 
> Peg


Thanks!! I just can't stop holding them at this age. They are alreadyso laid back and let me flip them over, etc. Last night they had theirfirst romp in the big play pen and they were SOO HAPPY!!! They binkied,ran, jump, fell over, dug in the shavings and cuddled on my lap. 



> In the first picture they look so very angry... But that just makes them even cuter.
> 
> --Dawn



They do look a little angry! It seems to me the most show quality fuzzylops always have that angry look- I think it is endearing, because itcertainly doesn't match their personality!


----------



## Aina (Apr 4, 2007)

Aww! They are so cute!!


----------



## MrCarrots (Apr 5, 2007)

they are gorgeous, I love those chubby cheeks . Wimbley has that cross little boy look in the first picture - love it


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes they are so cute! Sorry i don't know but what are you doing with them? Giving them to us on the forum? :bunnydance:


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol!!!! :laugh: 

They will probably stay with me through the end of the summer. At thatpoint I will have a really good feel for how they will turn out as faras show quality goes. If any end up going to other homes it will be toapproved pet homes or other show people. 


*grumpybabies wrote: *


> Yes they are socute! Sorry i don't know but what are you doing with them? Giving themto us on the forum? :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2007)

Gobo mine.


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

Well if Gobo is taken lol, can i have one of thedarker ones, don't know which one is sorry! lol PS i approve my home,does that help?


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 5, 2007)

Uhoh!! They are being claimed quickly!!

:biggrin:

If JadeIcing claimed Gobo, he's the darkest colored and is a brokentort. That leaves Wimbley, the broken orange who is heavily marked andMokey, the broken blue tort who is almost a charlie, but has justenough color to be showable. And as far as I can tell, if you are amember of this forum- Idoubt I'd have to be convinced toohard to approve your home!:thumbup


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 5, 2007)

:inlove: oh my god those pictures at 3.5 weeks, OH MY GOD they are sssoooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 5, 2007)

I get Mokey!! He's a fuzzy version of Baxter...

Sigh, I know that I want a fuzzy lop next time I get a new rabbit now. I love the angry cute look.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

They are adorable! I want them all!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats good because Wimbley is the one i wantmost anyway lol, so can you post him/her to the UK then pls? do youknow their sexes yet by the way? I don't mind what it is as long asit'smine lol


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Apr 5, 2007)

They're sooo cute!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

:faint:

Sooo cute!


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*grumpybabies wrote:*


> Thats good because Wimbley is the one i want most anywaylol, so can you post him/her to the UK then pls? do you know theirsexes yet by the way? I don't mind what it is as long asit'smine lol




I am no good at sexing them this young. But I did give it a go when Iwas letting them run in the playpen. I am pretty sure I have two of onesex and one of the other, lol!!! It looks like two does and one buck-but I am not sure. I'll just have to wait and see :jumpforjoy:


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Fiona's babies are 5 weeks old this week andstarting to look more and more like little fuzzy lops. Their coats arereally starting to grow out nicely! I took them out to the yard to tryand get some good pictures, but not very many turned out. I needed abunny wrangler, lol, all they wanted to do was go play in the yard!

I've rechecked sexes and now I am leaning towards two boys and onegirl. (Mokey is the girl, I think, and Wimbley and Gobo are the boys.)

Without further ado, I present Mokey, Wimbley and Gobo at five weeks old:

Wimbley says: "Is this how fuzzy lops are supposed to pose?"








Wimbley says, "No way Mokey, are you a Netherland Dwarf or something?! _This_ is how a fuzzy lop should pose!"





Mokey says, "Hmm, well maybe so. But if you held your ears like I do, people could see your face better!"





Wimbley says, "How's this?"





And pretty little Gobo just lets his littermates bicker while he sits back and looks beautiful:






And here's Gobo in the grass:


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 14, 2007)

My son says they are cute and remind him of a furby lol. They are adorable!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

These babies just melt my heart!:bunnyheart


----------



## m.e. (Apr 14, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## Aina (Apr 14, 2007)

If my parents and finances would only let me have another rabbit...


----------



## Haley (Apr 14, 2007)

awww. They are such little flufflballs! Im in love!:inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 14, 2007)

:inlove::inlove::inlove: i amabsolutely in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want a lop so badand am having a hard time seeing these pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Such cuteness - I'm overwhelmed. 

Lionheads are by far my favorite breed (don't tell Tiny) but lops are my 2nd favorite....

I think I'm on my way to steal yours....

....oh wait.....I have enough here of my own.

But they are adorable!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Gobo mine.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Hehe 

I'm gonna have to put a padlock on their cage!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Gobo mine! Oh and Tinys Mom's Mopsy!

Gobo and Mopsy Mine!


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I've gotnew 6 week old photos of the fuzzy babies. I've decided to keep allphotos in my Bunny Blog. 

Check it out here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17850&amp;forum_id=6

Here's a sneak peak of the cuteness that it contains---


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2007)

As my son says when he sees something he likes...


[align=center]MINE!
[/align]


----------



## monklover (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy Cow!! They are absolutely ADORABLE! Awwwww:heart::bunnyheart


----------



## babybabbit (Apr 29, 2007)

i made the top one my screensaver-its soadorable!*clarzoo wrote: *


> Look how muchthese guys have changed!!
> 
> 
> These pictures are from the night before last, the babies are about 3.5weeks old. I've named them all after Fraggles. There is Mokey, Wimbleyand Gobo. They are at the super cute fuzzy butterball stage with theirears going every direction
> ...


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww! I am glad you are enjoying the picture! Ihave the one with Mokey sticking out his tongues as my background on mywork computer.


----------



## hoppyhop (May 2, 2007)

OMG, they are adorable. Can't wait till mine get some fur, but they won't be this cute.

Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Okinawabunnymamma (May 2, 2007)

OMG THEY ARE SOO CUTE!!!


----------

